# Wunschzettel für Kirstens Zöglinge - Update!



## Christine (30. Aug. 2019)

Was Kirsten in ihren Berichten - bescheiden wie sie ist - elegant verschweigt, ist die Tatsache, dass ihr die Schützlingen langsam die Haare vom Kopf fressen. Deshalb möchte ich hier mal die Werbetrommel rühren. Kirsten hat zwei Möglichkeiten eingerichtet, sie zu unterstützen:

Bei ZOO-PAPP kann man gezielt für Kirsten das Futter bestellen und direkt liefern lassen, dass sie zur Zeit benötigt.

Damit sie aber nicht in Heimchen erstickt - obwohl das zur Zeit eher unwahrscheinlich ist - gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, Kirsten finanziell zu unterstützen, denn Barmittel helfen immer! Über ihr Paypal-Konto könnt Ihr ihr einen Obulus zukommen lassen.

Nicht nur ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr von diesen Links reichlich Gebrauch macht. Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus an alle Unterstützer und vielen lieben Dank an Kirsten für ihr unermüdliches Engagement!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Aug. 2019)

Super Idee! Das mit dem Paypal-Konto ist super und dauert weniger als eine Minute. 
Danke für den Hinweis Christine!


----------

